# Cardio and anxiety



## thaswasup

So today for the first time in a while i decided to really start getting serious about my diet and exercise. I usually weight train 5 times a week but today i started doing cardio (jumprope for 15 min) at a real high intensity and felt my anxiety almost completely go away after doing it! I havent felt this good in a while and i thought id post here to let you guys know how it really reduces my anxiety. If you want to know more about the cardio its called hiit cardio.


----------



## Freedom2010

Cardio is great! After a long workout I feel so calm (I usually don't do the really high intensity stuff though). I love the cartoon, by the way


----------



## Drew

I'm totally with you! I remember when I found out that just doing 30 pushups was enough for me to burn off adrenaline and cortisol so my physical anxiety would decrease in that moment. I remember joking with my psychologist about wishing I could just drop and do 30 whenever I was anxious...like on a date.


----------



## thaswasup

Drew said:


> I remember joking with my psychologist about wishing I could just drop and do 30 whenever I was anxious...like on a date.


lol that might actually work to get rid of some anxiety hmm..

brb doing pushups on date lol


----------



## Jerzy007

I definetly identify, playing competetive basketball works for me, its like a meditation to a degree because I am completely focused and aware but at the same time relaxed and havning fun. That was until I pulled my groin last week hehe..ouch!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

High intensity interval training would be a temporay euphoric feeling as I would get a runners high doing: 3 mintue jogging, 30 second sprinting, 15 second jogging, 60 second sprinting, than repeat for like 10 times for cardiovascular health.


----------



## lars

.


----------



## lars

.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Cardio and exercise definitely makes me soooo much better, plus it's so healthy and keeps me trim. Love it!


----------



## lars

.


----------



## serolf

Exercise helps a lot with anxiety and depression. Spark: The Revolutionary New Science of Exercise and the Brain is one of the most eye-opening books I've read. 
http://www.amazon.com/Spark-Revolutionary-Science-Exercise-Brain/dp/0316113506


----------



## landersen

thaswasup said:


> today i started doing cardio (jumprope for 15 min) at a real high intensity and felt my anxiety almost completely go away after doing it!


Roger that  I always feel worry-free after doing cardio. Luckily, my wife also runs, otherwise I would end up rotting in my room instead of doing it!


----------



## landersen

Drew said:


> I'm totally with you! I remember when I found out that just doing 30 pushups was enough for me to burn off adrenaline and cortisol so my physical anxiety would decrease in that moment. I remember joking with my psychologist about wishing I could just drop and do 30 whenever I was anxious...like on a date.


I always have my "pushups handles" (so you don't put too much pressure on your wrists daily) with me and add one pushup a day. I started with 5 a few weeks back and am now at 40 again and so proud  It's easily done, as you mentioned, anywhere, and steams of everything and gives you a self-confidence boost (testosterone?).


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I agree with H I I T type workouts.

They also decrease one's chance of diabetes type 2!


----------

